# El agente se hacía pasar por pandillero



## Oceanboy

Hola amigos,

Me gustaria decir que “ el agente se hacía pasar por pandillero para poder infiltrarse en la banda”.
Der Ermittler ( Agent ??? ) gab sich als Gangmitglied aus, sodass er die Band infiltrieren konnte.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Alemanita

hacerse pasar por = sich ausgeben als 

El agente - ¿de qué? ¿De policía?


----------



## bwprius

Alemanita said:


> hacerse pasar por = sich ausgeben als
> 
> El agente - ¿de qué? ¿De policía?


Vom Kontext her kann es sich eigentlich nur um einen "agente de las fuerzas de seguridad" handeln.


----------



## Alemanita

bwprius said:


> Vom Kontext her kann es sich eigentlich nur um einen "agente de las fuerzas de seguridad" handeln.


Bevor wir wieder mal das Herumrätseln anfangen, hier ein Blick auf die Forumsregeln:
*Be clear and provide context.
Asking questions:*
Be descriptive, specific, and succinct in your posts, to avoid misunderstandings.
Provide complete sentences and background information every time you ask a question. This allows us to understand your question and to help you better.


----------



## Oceanboy

Muchas gracias Alemanita y bwprius por sus prontas respuestas y sugerencias.

Si de hecho se trata de un „agente de las fuerzas de seguridad e investigación de la policía“
Me gustaría saber por favor si todos los elementos de mi post original están correctos?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Alemanita

Der Polizist / der Polizeibeamte / der Ermittler

El diccionario Pons (te lo recomiendo) dice para infiltrarse: sich einschleusen in.
*infiltrarse* en
sich einschleusen in +Akk


----------



## Oceanboy

Also, der Polizist gab sich als Gangmitglied aus, sodass er sich in die Band einschleusen konnte.


----------



## Alemanita

die Bande - la banda
die Band - el conjunto


----------

